

Imdb uses adapted movie quotes for 404 error codes - sb
http://www.imdb.com/:%20the%20prestige
Most of them are very funny. Examples include:<p>- This is not the wepage you're looking for. (Star Wars)<p>- Well, what if there is no webpage? There wasn't one today. (Groundhog Day)
======
ImprovedSilence
The refresh button on this page is surprisingly entertaining... For way longer
than should be allowed.

------
denzil_correa
Innovative and nice. I think currently they are using a subset of quotes with
the word "page"(or something similar like webpage) in it. It showed up only
4-5 quotes for me and then kept on repeating themselves. It looks like a hard
code as of now.

------
fatalerrorx3
I want to work with the guy that game up with this idea.

------
tonteldoos
Made me want to watch office space again :P

